# Best Computer Vacuum?



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Can anyone recommend a good mini vacuum for cleaning the inside of a CPU?

I saw a couple at Amazon but the reviews indicated that they stink; low suction, too much power required, etc.

Also can anyone confirm that vacuuming is better than compressed air?

I assume it must be since compressed air just blows the dust around even more, but I'm not 100 percent on this?

Help?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

None! A vacuum generates static electricity, which is why they're not generally recommended for use on sensitive electronic equipment.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I am with JW on this, though I have to admit I have never yet seen any damage done by a vacuum. Low powered ones are probably low powered for a good reason.

The fast-moving dust particles generate a high static charge on the nozzle of the vac in theory. This would be less evident in a low powered vac.

Compressed air should dislodge the dust and the PC fans should draw the loose dust out of the case however.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I beg to differ a little guys. I use my vac with a plastic extension (the one with the narrow end) but I don't put it inside. I lay or hold it at the lip of the machine and either spray with compressed air or use a small paint brush or art brush. Works like a champ because compressed air alone more often than not just moves the dust balls around. Worse I've seen people turn the can upside down and coat the mobo with moisture or freeze components while trying to do the right thing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The danger with a vacuum is touching sensitive components and getting the static discharge. Since you don't touch them, you're probably in good shape. However, I can't imagine a vacuum that isn't pretty powerful moving the dust out as well as compressed air.

Obviously, you can misuse compressed air or a vacuum...


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

No the air works I just like to suck it up right then. The little specialty vacs are totally useless in my opine. I think they're made to suck dollars out of consumers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think you're right. I have used the vacuum in a similar manner. If I get a REALLY dirty computer, I take it down to the garage and use the air compressor to clean it out, it's too expensive to blow that much canned air at them. Have you ever seen a computer that's lived for three years in a print shop and never been cleaned or turned off? It's nothing short of AMAZING that it was still running. It was a lot lighter when it left.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Air compressor, cool. I've had to clean some at work that I swear just opening the case side I knew right then to take it outside to blow it out. Got sinus problems like me, great fun.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Even getting your own small compressor for the garage now days is cheap to have and is nice to have to put air in your tires and if you get the air nozzle for it then your have lot of are to blow out the dust from the PC.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

There are Vacuums designed for cleaning inside Sensative Electronics. But you are talking a couple thousand dollars for an inexpensive one. Your best bet is to use compressed air as stated. and keep the vacuum away from the inside of your computer case. Using a gulper nozzle at teh edge of a case while using compressed air to clean and float the dirt and dust is a good solution. This keeps the static electricity generator away from the delicate electronics components which it could destroy yet will collect the freshly removed dust from the air.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

I disagree with canned air or using a air compressor as they both blow water vapor. I want zero water in computers unless watercooling them.I have used these micro attachments with a small handheld vacuum for many years. http://www.amazon.com/VACUUM-MICRO-ATTACHMENTS-9-PIECE-KIT/dp/B000BSJCLY Cleans great and never lost any part to so called vacuum static after cleaning many computers.But,do as you will with your computers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Just because you disagree, that doesn't make the use of canned air wrong.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Never said it did Will. You bother to read my post?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, perhaps you didn't read what you wrote.  You sure infer that it's wrong to used canned or compressed air to clean the system. Of course, since you're in a very small minority of people that do this, I'm not going to take it to heart.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

I infer that blowing water vapor into a computer is not for me but you have at it all you want. Water and electronics= pitting and corrosion however small no matter how you cut it Will.


----------



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Well I did pick up a small vacuum at home depot last night, but if you'll forgive the expression- it sucks.

Barely works at all, frankly.

I'm gonna go the compressed air route next, but I'm kind of scared to try it.

Seems like it would just blow the dust around the CPU and there's no guarantee it will blow OUT of the CPU.

Anyone got any tips for using compressed air?

Maybe?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Trust me, it'll blow the dust out of the machine.  If it's real dusty, you might want to take it outside, or at least to the garage to do the job, because it can create a mess.  I wouldn't lose any sleep over the moisture content of the air, if that were a problem, the computer would crap out the first humid, rainy day.


----------



## schusterjo (Nov 11, 2006)

I personally use PCB cleaner (printed circuit board) never have had an issue by doing so.
Unplug computer, wait several hours, open case and spray, let sit for a few hours,plug in and boot. been doing it for 15 years


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Now, that's REALLY clean!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I say keep the compressed air up right and your get less moisture from it. We seem to like to turn the can a little forward, backward and left and right but it is not up right and it will blow more moisture if you do that.
Turn the can upside down and try it and your see what happens but DO NOT to it on your computer. 
I am with John on he moisture from it too. It gets warm in my place in the summer and get humid in this room and when I turn on the water cooler you know that is adding to it and all is ok here. 
Guess you could if your worried is use the compressed air and then a hair dryer.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> Anyone got any tips for using compressed air?


Hate to be redundant but see my post above.


----------

